# I've tried the 200-400 today! :D Very happy



## fiend (Feb 8, 2013)

Today I've had the oppertunity to try the new 200-400/4 IS with the 1.4x converter 

I've never tried any longer lens than the 70-200/2.8 II IS, so it was quite amazing to have the oppertunity to try this one out. The place had quite bad lightning aswell so I had to use ISO 12.800 on the 5d3, but the images looked very nice.
I really like the fact that I could switch on the 1.4 so easily and the lens felt very "light" (as far as I could tell).. but very well built!

I've attached a picture of me trying it out with the 5d3 here. Have some more pictures on my phone. Have to bring my own 5d3 tomorrow to try it some more!


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

Lucky you ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 8, 2013)

How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?

Could you hold a suitcase with one thousand $10 bills out like that?


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 8, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?
> 
> Could you hold a suitcase with one thousand $10 bills out like that?



Something tells me you'd still come up another half-a-suitcase short...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?
> ...


If you are in the UK, you'd need bigger bills or a bigger suitcase.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 9, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?
> 
> Could you hold a suitcase with one thousand $10 bills out like that?


Funny ;D


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm tempted, and I can "afford" it, meaning if I really want it I can pay cash and not hurt myself financially. Just don't know if I want it that bad. 

The neat thing is that in one lens you have a lot of options obviously, 200-800ish if you use the internal and external converters. Seems like an excessive purchase though, I'd need to go on a safari or something to justify it 

Maybe I'll just get a new 100-400 II if they do it.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 9, 2013)

Felt the same when I tried it out a month ago, really amazing lens.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12127.msg215918#msg215918


----------



## fiend (Feb 10, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?



It's not that heavy at all. I was quite surprised when I held it that it felt quite good with the weight. No problem hand-holding it for me, even though my techniqes was not the very best for the quick shooting that I did


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 10, 2013)

fiend said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > How heavy is it? How long can you hold it?
> ...


When I tried it last March at Focus on Imaging, it felt similar in weight to the MkI version of the 300 f/2.8 L IS, but it could have been down to better balance on the 1D IV it was attached to also.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks about one-third your size! Yikes.


----------



## fiend (Feb 11, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## fiend (Feb 11, 2013)

and another guy trying it out


----------



## fiend (Feb 11, 2013)

All lenses compared


----------



## Apop (Feb 11, 2013)

nice!, i wonder how it will hold at 560mm against the 500 f4 IS,

Like everyone i am very curious to see the exact price once's available


----------

